

Show HN: A Twilio powered VBX with multi-tenant and payment support - aoprisan
https://github.com/andreioprisan/igroups

======
aoprisan
The project is based on OpenVBX (big fans here!). We added a few modules, such
as call queueing, call cost tracking (incoming, outgoing), the ability to
export call flows to files, import/export of those files, SMS polls, automated
phone call flow initiation, in-browser call flow testing, as well as Stripe
integration to charge for more credits, then top-up the tenant account for
more SMS and call credits. A different theme is also applied. Many things can
be abstracted further and improved, feel free to take from it what you wish :)

~~~
caseysoftware
After a quick recursive diff, it looks like you're a few versions behind
OpenVBX master. Have you considered rebasing your changes off of that?

There are a number of fixes, improvements, and features that have come into
play recently.

~~~
aoprisan
Hi Keith, thanks for taking a look at this, and thanks for working on OpenVBX,
amazing project! Yes it's been a while since touching this code (~6mo-1yr) but
once I have some more free time I'd like to bring it up to date with the
current OpenVBX version and post some screenshots as well.

------
aoprisan
I've just updated the code repo with a complete competitive analysis of this
platform that was performed - it provides some useful points, such as market
research, price point suggestions, feature subset recommendations to maximize
profit, etc.
([https://github.com/andreioprisan/igroups/raw/master/vbx_busi...](https://github.com/andreioprisan/igroups/raw/master/vbx_business_case.pdf))
Screenshots:
[https://github.com/andreioprisan/igroups/raw/master/vbx_scre...](https://github.com/andreioprisan/igroups/raw/master/vbx_screenshots.pdf)

------
pla3rhat3r
Sweet! I love OpenVBX and wish Twilio would spend more time developing it. I
think with the addition of Queue, SIP, and some other features OpenVBX could
go toe-to-toe with any PBX on the market.

~~~
caseysoftware
Hi, OpenVBX project lead here.

I've only formally been on the project for a couple months but I'd love to
spend more time on it too. One of the things slowing me down is finding out
exactly _what_ the community uses, needs, etc and then working to make that
happen.

A few things high on my (personal) agenda are: formal support for <SIP>
(launched yesterday), better support for Queue, internationalization, and some
infrastructure improvements around upgrades, plugins, etc.

Feel free to drop me an email (check my profile) and we can chat. :)

~~~
trafficlight
I did not know SIP was in the works. That's very cool.

I've had an OpenVBX running for at least a year, but I haven't actually logged
into it in months. Haven't needed to; the calls just come in. Back when I was
configuring it, there were a number of things I thought could've been more
intuitive. I'll have to go log in and make a list.

~~~
caseysoftware
That is awesome to hear. :)

------
dantiberian
This seems like a dumb question but who exactly would use this? Does this
replace a business phone system or is it for phone systems providers to sell
to many businesses?

~~~
aoprisan
Someone who would want to sell phone management services to third parties. You
could set this up to accept payments to create accounts, which give you
credits with which you can buy phone numbers and accept calls, design phone
flows, etc. Basically a Grasshopper-like service.

~~~
dantiberian
One thing that I couldn't understand from the openvbx documentation was how it
fit in with the phonelines in your business. How would a business with a PBX
with 30 extensions replace the PBX with openvbx?

Would the employees only be able to call through a browser or is there
something else available?

~~~
aoprisan
Employees can call out through the browser and receive calls through the
browser as well, or forward their extension to a different physical phone
number to pick up. In fact, the default action is to forward to a phone number
or take a voicemail if you choose to not accept calls online via the browser.

------
brianbreslin
This is a fork of OpenVBX? Great idea, just try making the description, well,
more descriptive.

~~~
aoprisan
yes just a fork of OpenVBX and added a few features on top, different UI,
Stripe support, etc.

